

Catching Your CPUs Napping - emaste
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2014-10-31/cpi-flame-graphs.html

======
emaste
The hwpmc support Brendan's using here is in stock FreeBSD, but the default
callchain capture depth is only 8 frames in FreeBSD 10.0, so you'd want to set
in loader.conf:

kern.hwpmc.callchaindepth=32

The default is 32 in FreeBSD-Current and the upcoming 10.1 release.

